# 4-h groups in my area?



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey, does any one know of any GOOD 4-h groups in my area? I live in Spokane area in WA. Ruel dairy has stoped their group..... I realy want to join a group!!!! but can't find any that are worth doing!!! Any one know of a good one?
Thanks
:cowboy:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Call your county cooperative extension office or nearby counties to find a program that fits your needs. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

